# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Бумага для упаковки подарков,  ленты,  открытки... недорого

## джоржия

Открытки - мишки с заплатками,  романтика,  детские,  с днем ангела,  с днем рождения,  свадебные,  с юбилеем...
по - 2грн.

Вложение 4821415 Вложение 4821421 Вложение 4821405

Вложение 4821423 Вложение 4821408 Вложение 4821427


Продолжение следует...
Таирово

----------


## джоржия

Кто хочет почувствовать себя оформителем!
Остатки  упаковочной  бумаги - детский сюжет,  мужской,  цветочный,  размер 1м х 0.70см,
цена - 2грн - лист.
лента упаковочная - 0.50 коп. - 1метр
маленькие  бантики -  по 0.50коп.
средние - по 1грн.

Таирово

----------


## TOXXXIN

Какой район обитания?

----------


## DENIIS

Открытки еще есть?

----------


## джоржия

Открытки на разные темы - по 2грн.

Вложение 5000407Вложение 5000408  свадебные 

Вложение 4995374 Вложение 4995369 Вложение 4995372 Вложение 4995370   и прочие...

Таирово

----------


## voloshina384

скиньте тел. в личку.

----------


## Юльца

добрый день!
мне нужно 2 листа бумаги со свадебной расцветкой, метров 5 ленты и бант
есть ли в наличии? 
если да, то где и когда можно забрать? 
спасибо

----------


## джоржия

1 Однотонная упаковочная бумага -  оформление получается стильное, изысканное...цена - 2грн./1метр *осталась -*  розовая 
2 Сетка крупная - серебро и мелкая - золото, цена 1метр - 20грн. *мелкая - продана*
3 Флизелин -2грн - 1метр.  и  жатая бумага - остатки отдам -  за 5грн. *продан*
4 Фольга - красная и синяя ( 70см ширина рулона), 2грн. - 1метр *красная продана* 
фольга в сердечки ( 40см ширина листа)  цена - 1грн./лист
целофан с синим узором ( 70см ширина рулона ) цена - 1грн/метр
5 Банты -( из серебрянной сетки и бант-роза) по 5грн.
6 Упаковочная сетка соломенного цвета - 3грн/метр. *продана*

Вложение 5074511 Вложение 5074522 Вложение 5074515 Вложение 5074525 Вложение 5074527 Вложение 5074532

Таирово

----------


## Евгешечка

подскажите пожалуйста,а какие цвета упаковочной бумаги есть?

----------


## джоржия

Упаковочная бумага:
новогодняя   - осталось 3 листа с серебряными шарами,
однотонная - осталась розовая,  красная, зеленая,
целофан с синими цветами
и немного цветной( цветы, клетка и т. д.) - все по 2грн. метр.
Золотые и серебряные розы - 3грн/шт.
Самые маленькие цветочки - 3шт. на 1грн.
Веревка - серебро нв катушке - 3грн/метр, лента - сетка золотая - 5грн/метр.
Две свечки - дед мороз - по 3грн.,  снеговики  - по 3грн. и прочее - дешево!

Вложение 5246433 Вложение 5246449 Вложение 5246419

----------


## Tarapul6ka

Здравствуйте! Хотелось бы приобрести пленку бумагу))) как это можно сделать и где на Таирово???

----------


## джоржия

Лента сетка - золото, серебро и персиковая в цветах -  5грн/метр.
 лента мешковина с золотом - 3грн/метр.(остатки)
Лента атлас 5см ширина - 0.80коп/метр.
Лента органза 2.5см ширина -0.50коп./метр.

Вложение 5257027 Вложение 5257041 Вложение 5257028

Тесьма и тонкая лента - *проданы*

----------


## джоржия

Карнавальные маски - по 1 грн.
Мешки, из декоративной сетки,  для подарков, ручной работы - поменьше - 10грн, побольше - 20 грн.

Свадебные пригласительные - по 2 грн.
Открытки ручной работы 11см х 8см - по 5 грн

Банты оригинальные - по 2 грн.
Банты средние - по1грн., очень большие - по 5 грн.

Таирово

----------


## джоржия

Остатки упаковочной бумаги - по одному листу.
и много бантов

Вложение 5582756

----------


## джоржия

ап

----------


## [email protected]

Здравствуйте!
Интересуют пригласительные на свадьбу.
Какие остались? И сколько?
Жду ответ.
С Уважением,Наталья.

----------


## джоржия

Остатки бумаги по одному- два листа
цена 2 грн. - лист
фото 1 - синяя и красная *продано*, осталась с шарами
фото 10 *проданы*

Вложение 7223166 Вложение 7223191 Вложение 7223175 Вложение 7223174 Вложение 7223172

есть ленты и готовые бантики
маленькие - 0.50 коп.
средние - 1 грн.
большие - 3 грн.

----------


## джоржия

Однотонная бумага - 2грн. / лист
Целлофан прозрачный  и  с узором - синими бантами - 1 грн. метр
Бумага мягкая   - фольга , хороша для оформления бесформенных подарков, 
 в  виде пакетов, или конфеты.

Вложение 7322865 Вложение 7322853 Вложение 7322854 Вложение 7322862 

Банты маленькие - 0.50 еоп.
побольше - 1 грн.
декоративные золотые банты - 2грн.
розы из органзы - 2грн.


Вложение 7287556 Вложение 7287571 Вложение 7287577

----------


## NATALYT

скиньте тел. в личку.

----------


## krizzi

А Вы подарки оформляете?... может можно к Вам подъехать?

----------


## джоржия

новогодняя бумага осталась - с серебряными шарами - 2 листа
остальная по 1 листику

Вложение 7424566 Вложение 7424581 Вложение 7424575 Вложение 7424574 Вложение 7424576 Вложение 7424572 Вложение 7424579

остатки новогодних открыток

Вложение 7370624 Вложение 7370625 Вложение 7370622 Вложение 7370623

----------


## Konfeetka

Добрій день! Интересуют ленті для упаковки подарков!!!! скиньте мне пожалуйста номер тел в личку!

----------


## джоржия

Декоративная солома для оформления подарков - 3 пакета по 10 грн. *осталась оранжевая*
Кокосовое волокно, тоже для декорации - 4 пакета по 8грн.


Вложение 7410189 Вложение 7410190

вот так смотрится оформление в подарочной коробке с наполнителем

Вложение 7410191

----------


## udacha

можете написать с фото что осталось? Спасибо

----------


## Клизмочка

Добрый день, напишите пожалуйста что осталось из бумаги ? Мне нужно упаковать большую коробку, возможно нужно листов 5-6, но одинаковой бумаги.

----------


## джоржия

Вложение 7914864 Вложение 7914847 Вложение 7914877 Вложение 7914849 Вложение 7914880 Вложение 7914850

осталось много ленты, бантов... .капроновые розы, однотонная бумага, немного цветной - по 1 листу... солома, кокосовое волокно...
открытки, мешки из декоративной сетки... и много разной мелочи....

----------


## джоржия

остатки -  декоративной ленты,  сетки,  веревки,  бусинки, перышки, лепестки роз,....

Вложение 7914903 Вложение 7914939 Вложение 7914915 Вложение 7914941 Вложение 7914917 Вложение 7914951 Вложение 7914921

----------


## джоржия

и немного упаковочной бумаги....

----------


## джоржия

цены на остатки:
лента органза - 1грн. /метр
лента атлас - 2 грн./ метр.
декоративная лента - 5 грн. /метр
веревка декоративная - 10 грн./ метр.
стеклян. шарики - 3грн./уп.
бусики - 10 коп./ шт.
лепестки роз - 0.20 коп. /шт.
перышки - 0.30 коп/ шт.
декор. сетка ( 0.30 см ширина ) - 10 грн./ метр
розы из атласа - 3 грн.
 розы из органзы - 2грн.
банты мал.- 0.50
банты средн. - 1грн.
банты больш. - 3грн.шт.
солома - 10 грн. ( осталась оранжевая )
кокосовое волокно - 3 упак. x по 8 грн.
банты из декоративн. ленты - 2грн./шт.

----------


## джоржия

остатки бумаги - 2 грн. лист, есть открытки, ленты , банты....

Вложение 8470916 Вложение 8470917 Вложение 8470918 Вложение 8470921 Вложение 8470923

----------


## choice1988

упаковочная бумага новогодней тематики есть? можно фото?

----------


## джоржия

фото новогодней бумаги

----------


## джоржия

Вложение 9098761 Вложение 9098792 Вложение 9098764 Вложение 9098768 Вложение 9098779

декоративные стеклянные шарики, перышки, лепестки роз

----------


## джоржия

банты, ленты, упаковочная бумага в остатках

Вложение 9155269 Вложение 9155272 Вложение 9155273 Вложение 9155275 Вложение 9155278

маленькие бантики по 0.50 коп.
средние по 1 грн.
большие по 3 грн.
розы из органзы по 2 грн. шт.

----------


## джоржия

Вложение 9215489 Вложение 9215490 

 будет здорово,  если Дед Мороз оставит,   упакованные подарки,  в таком мешке из декоративной сетки  ( 20 грн. мешок )

Вложение 9213170 Вложение 9213171  новогодние маски 1 грн. шт.
Вложение 9199629 остатки бумаги 2 грн. метр

----------


## джоржия

открытки по 2 грн.

Вложение 9239367 Вложение 9239399 Вложение 9239389 Вложение 9239388 Вложение 9239387 Вложение 9239386 Вложение 9239385 Вложение 9239384 Вложение 9239376 Вложение 9239401

----------


## Maryia

есть ли декоративная солома?)

----------


## джоржия

Вложение 9554417 остался пакетик - 15 грн.

Вложение 9554319

----------


## джоржия

ап

----------


## джоржия

Декоративная сетка - 20 грн. метр

Вложение 10379720 Вложение 10379721

Ленты из декоративной сетки - 5 грн. метр
Декоративная веревка  большая - 10 грн. метр , серебряная -  5 грн.метр
Лента органза - 2 грн. метр
Лента атлас - 3 грн. метр
Лента золото - 5 грн. метр

----------


## ЕленаТим

есть ли упаковочная бумага? Цена, размеры, цвет?

----------


## ЕленаТим

на Черемушках не бываете?

----------


## джоржия

упаковочная бумага  - *продана*, все остальное в продаже

все вопросы в личку, пожалуйста...

----------


## джоржия

ап

Вложение 10690514 Вложение 10690522 Вложение 10690527 Вложение 10690538 Вложение 10690543

----------


## джоржия

ап

----------


## джоржия

ап

----------


## АлИсЁнОк

напишите пожауйста стоимость остатков, в наличии только то что на фото или есть что-то ещё?

----------


## джоржия

1. лента сетка 2 грн.метр
2. сетка широкая  20 грн. метр
3. декоративный шнур 10 грн.метр
4 . серебряный шнур 5 грн.метр
5. бронзовая лента сетка 9 грн.метр
6. бронзовая лента шишечки 5 грн.метр
7. лента букеты 5 грн.метр
8. лента золотой ажур 5 грн.метр
9. лента мешковина + золото 5грн.метр
10. жесткая мешковина 5 грн.метр
11. лента перфорированная золото 5 грн.метр

Вложение 12548525 Вложение 12548540 Вложение 12548536 Вложение 12548531 Вложение 12548527 Вложение 12548537 
Вложение 12548533 Вложение 12548528 Вложение 12548538 Вложение 12548534 Вложение 12548530

----------


## джоржия

ап

----------


## джоржия

ап

----------

